# Help!  School AED Battery Dead - Off-brand OK?



## MMiz (Jan 10, 2007)

We have the AED, we have the prescription, we have the cabinet and signs.  Unfortunately we also have a dead battery.

Our AED's battery is dead, and a replacement one from Medtronic would be $280 or so (LifePak 500 non-rechargeable).  The school would love to pay for it, but there is no money.  I would love to pay for it, but I'm not in a position to do so. 

 We have an option to buy an off brand battery for $160 or so.  It has the same warranty, and I've called the sellers and they say that they sell more of those than the regular ones, but it just doesn't feel right.  Medtronic says that it doesn't void the warranty, but if it doesn't work correctly, then the item is no longer an FDA approved device, and they can't stand behind us.

Where can I go from here?  Has anyone used a non-OEM battery?

My kids can't afford $1 gifts for secret santa, so we can forget about asking them to donate.  

Any other ideas or options?


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd buy the off-brand battery and install it, but I'm a hopeless cheapskate anyway.  

Since the name brand one is only $120 more, perhaps you could find the funding from the local chapter of the Red Cross, private ambulance services, or rescue squads?  You just need three $40 donors, or one generous donor.  Is there someone in your community who is known for charitable contributions you could hit up?  For such a small amount, finding funding in the community shouldn't be too hard.

Good luck!

PS: I'm assuming that the original battery isn't under warrenty?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 11, 2007)

Matt, it might be a shot in the dark, but how about hitting up the local cardiologists, or other M.D.'s in your area, maybe they might buy an extra battery with a charger.  Hpoe this helps......


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 11, 2007)

sam is on the right track i thing. your only looking for 120. shouldnt take more than 10 calls to the community. the hospital and rescue co were good ideas as well. hell send me your address and im in for $5


----------



## Anomalous (Jan 11, 2007)

Buy the cheap one, keep the old one. If there is an issue put the old one back in and throw the cheapo as far as you can.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 11, 2007)

I think it's time to have a "What does your mommy or daddy do for a living?"-day in class, then hit up those who make the bucks.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, great idea. Very sneaky, but good...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 12, 2007)

Can we all say "tugging at the ole heart strings!"


----------



## Jon (Jan 21, 2007)

Chimpie said:


> I think it's time to have a "What does your mommy or daddy do for a living?"-day in class, then hit up those who make the bucks.


Hey... I was going to say that.

Seriously... I think we've used both at work and I've never seen an issue. just be careful to check the voltage and Amp-hour specs. Sometimes you can get an off-brand battery that is better (more amp-hours) than the regular battery.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 21, 2007)

It turns out we need a $270 battery.

We're still sitting here without a battery.  Unfortunately this is a politics issue that I don't understand.  I can think of a few sources that would fund the battery in a heartbeat, but someone believes the funds should be raised in a grassroots fundraising effort.  It sounds all good until you realize the students and community's financial status.

I'm tempted to send an email out to friends and family asking for $5-10 each.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Jon (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow.. that stinks.

Is writing a few letters "grassroots" enough? I'm sure the local Cardiologist and/or other docs would be willing to kick in a few bucks.

Talk with your state congressperson... see if there is a program for grants for AED's.

Talk with the Red Cross... see if they've got any ideas.

C'mon man... implore the people to "Think of the Children!" You can DO it!


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Jan 22, 2007)

MMiz said:


> I can think of a few sources that would fund the battery in a heartbeat



Was that pun intentional?  I can think of a few sources that would fund in a just couple beats of V-Tach.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 22, 2007)

WE GOT THE BATTERY!  I begged, pleaded, and... the principal asked if buying the battery would mean I'd stop.  I said yes.

On top of that the guy found a $80 discount in the system that would make the battery only a few dollars over $200.  Score!


----------

